

Twitter-bootstrap-rails pipeline - alpb
https://github.com/seyhunak/twitter-bootstrap-rails/

======
lobo_tuerto
I've been happily using:

<https://github.com/thomas-mcdonald/bootstrap-sass/>

Is it basically the same, just using Less instead of Sass?

